

DJIA fell 14.4% in June  - helveticaman
http://money.cnn.com/2008/06/30/markets/markets_newyork/index.htm?postversion=2008063018
http://finance.google.com/finance?client=ob&#38;q=INDEXDJX:.DJI
======
icey
That should read "DJIA has fallen 14.4% so far THIS YEAR"

